#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  nou eindelijk begonnen (maar nu bijna klaar)

## elektrofiel

pagina ge-update op 30-12-2002 om 0.31
pagina ge-update op 02-01-2003 om 3.28

dit moet het worden
een complete dj tafel met alles erop en er aan in de vorm van een flichtcase


het is nog niet veel maar het begin is er
oja en als je de reden wilt weten dit is het nu
 
alles open naast elkaar gepropt en de helft kan er niet eens bij


ik ben van plan om mijn hele bouw proces met julie te delen en er zullen nog vele foto's volgen

oja weet iemand mij te vertellen of het gebruikelijk is om naast popnagels ook nog lijm tussen de hoekprofielen en het hout te doen.

graag jullie commentaar

----------


## Mr Dj

voor zover ik weet word er geen lijm tussen het profiel en hout gebruikt, maarja het kan ook anders zijn. Maare toch eens een vraagje..waarom die cd-speler daar, is toch veeeeel fijner als je die voor je hebt, boven de mixer. Jah het kan zijn dat ik scheef ben, maar ik zou het toch echt voor je mixer hebben gemaakt. maarja smaken verschillen.

maar verder ziet het er nog wel netjes uit, maar heb je gewoon hout geschilderd ?? Ik zou iig gewoon FC hout halen

----------


## Mr Dj

OOOOI sorry, ik had de tekst erbij niet goed gelezen...dat met die cd-speler was het oude...mijn excuses

----------


## elektrofiel

de opstelling word als volgt
links en rechts een sl 1210mk2 met daar tussen mijn dateq styx en de cd controler er boven onder het meng paneel de cd speler daar onder mijn md speler met de controler boven de contoler van de cd speler

en onder komen als het ware 3 19"racken naast elkaar
van elk 14 HE hoog met daarin
links: 19"pc voor mp3
daarboven mijn lichtsturing 

in het middel voor lopig niets 

en rechts 
3x C-audio GB404 , behringer super Xpro en een dap bd meter
en nog twee versterkers voor monitoren en top kasten

Weet iemand waar ik voor weinig van die swanehals lampjes kan krijgen
bij case concept vind ik ze te duur

----------


## jakobjan

En straks is het geheel weer niet te verplaatsen, zo groot dat het is,   wij hebben hetzelfde probleem,  wij krijgen onze case met pijn en moeite uit de aanhanger..


Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> ... die swanehals lampjes kan krijgen ... vind ik ze te duur ...



Hallo Elektrofiel,
heten die beesten geen zwanen? (Of is alles OK zolang het maar "AngloDutch" is.)
en dat 'te duur'is zeker ook de reden voor het geschilderde hout?
Nu nog heel mooi en glimmend, maar ook heel kwetsbaar en dan al gauw "shabberig".
Het lijkt mij dan mooier/beter om dan gewoon van die harde bootlak of parketlak op het hout te smeren (=slijt- en stootvaster) en ook minder snel zo lelijk bij een kras(je)! Of is dat ook te duur?
greetschenz
Rinus

----------


## ralph

Langs deze weg wens ik je weinig drempels en veel grote liften toe met dit onding!

Hoekprofiel ,en eigenlijk alle profiel, wordt uitsluitend gepopt dus niet verlijmd.
Wat je wel kunt doen, hangt af van de gekozen bouwmethode, is je hout eerst lijmen voordat je het in mekaar niet.

Snakelights, of zwanehalslampjes, zijn flink aan de prijs, en meestal ook zo naar de klote... Wij hebben nu die snakelights die jij duur vindt in de shows en die gaan iets langer mee... ik heb je echter weinig aa, meestal neem ik 2 extra par56 300w mfl mee om met een lee 151 filtertje erin op mn spullen en cd collectuie te schijnen..sta ik nooit in het donker!

voor je verder gaat een welgemeend advies: weeg je planek, je spullen en de kabelzooi die in deze kist gaat, bekijk dan nog eens heel erg goed of je hiermee vijf treden omhoog kunt ....

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Hoe meer zielen, hoe minder bier!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Mr Dj

jah ik heb nog eens goed gekeken, maare ik zou er echt niet mee willen leuren. ik zou eerder een meubel maken uit losse delen. zoals dat van ons...ziet er groot uit (4m-4,5m weet ik niet precies) maar is ooo zoooo klein

----------


## reflection

ja zeker, als er 5 amps in komen, pc en de hele zooi dan zal die kist wel niet heel licht worden....goeie wielen en hout nodig!!

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## elektrofiel

zo dat zijn een hoop adviezen

ik heb uitgerekend dat de kist in zijn totaal ong. 200kg zal gaan wegen. wat ik niet zo veel vind als je het afweegt met de (in mijn ogen) voordelen 
zo hoef ik bv maar 1 kist neer te zetten,deksel er af halen , steker in het stopcontact, en dan ben ik klaar
alles in de case is gewoon constant aangesloten dus ik heb minder last van kapote kabels en contacten.

verder is het zo dat op de foto die er nu opstaat de verf nog nat is en dus glimt maar het gaat hier om een coating en geen verf
(het is coating die gebruikt wordt op staal constructies en is dus super slijt en kras vast maar bedankt voor de opmerking)

ik heb ook de lampjes inmiddels ik had verkeerd gekeken in de catalogus het was een prijs per 10 oeps :Smile: 


ik heb echter wel 1 probleempje nog erbij gekregen
ik heb van die handvaten die ook veel in speakers worden gebruikt
maar die zijn te diep en dan krijg ik mijn app. er niet meer in
maar ze zijn wel sterk en dat moet ik wel hebben.
please help

oja ik kan goed tegen kritiek en mijn moto is van fouten kun je leren

dus blijf adviezen geven aub

grts elektrofiel

----------


## Rv

200 kg??????????????????

Dat is bijna zo zwaar als twee van onze baskasten ... manman, ik hoop dat jij nooit op een verdiepje moet draaien ofzo.
Ik zou het nooit doen.

Is dit niet een beetje vragen voor problemen?

____
Rv.
____

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:  1) ... 200kg ... 
> 2) ...coating die gebruikt wordt op staal constructies en is dus super slijt en kras vast...3) ja, die de speaker-handles ...



Hallo Elektrofiel,
1) Bij 25kg toelaatbare tilbelasting zijn jullie dus met z'n <img src=icon_smile_8ball.gif border=0 align=middle>-en? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
2) Staal of hout als ondergrond maakt niet zoveel uit voor die super-coating? Ik ben zeer benieuwd, merk en type! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
3) Je hebt er dus 8 van nodig! Er zijn ook extra sterke inklappende FC-handgrepen, die een stuk minder diep zijn, maar die zullen wel niet dezelfde zaagmaten hebben.
Greetschenszz
Rinus

----------


## elektrofiel

die coating heb ik via een vloeren coater en het is van
merkstein en het zit in blikken van 10kg en kost 119euro
het is eigenlijk niet in zwart maar bij een verfspecialist
heb ik echte organische zwartsel gekocht en toen ging het van grijs naar zwart
en ze adviezeren het voor op staal maar ik heb gewoon eerst met metaalmenie voorgelakt en dat gaat goed
(dan denkt de verf mischien dat het op staal zit<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> )

----------


## sussudio

Wat voor bus heb je ? Laadklep/ramp ?

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## reflection

200 kg week in week uit is wel heel erg, ik hoop trouwes dat je handvaten het houden, teminste de popnagels..

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## impactdj

Je zou gewone klaphandvaten kunnen gebruiken. Case concept heeft hier 'nietplatten' voor. Gebruik idd goede popnagels, of anders m5 boutjes met zelfborgende moer. Misschien wel beter met een kist van 200kg. en ik zou er genoeg opzetten, als je nog eens opstakels tegenkomt. En hoe zit het met deuropeningen? Als het een bar is voor een vaste lokatie, waar je het af en toe moet verplaatsen, kan ik het me voorstellen maar anders.... Pff. Heb zelf ook een flightcase van 2,5m lang, 50 cm hoog en 60 cm diep. Deze weegt iets van 80 kilo, maar daar hebben we al een hekel aan. Maar het is inderdaad wel praktisch vanwege bekabeling....

----------


## reflection

ik zou er nu het nog kan tog 3 delen van maken of 2 want dit lijkt me in vervoer heel onpraktisch, kwa instalatie is het makkelijk maar dan heb je het gehad..


In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## proetsie

Zoals de meesten hier ook al aangeven zou ik ook maken dat het ding veel gemakkelijker handelbaar is. En als het enkel het gemak van bekabelen is dat je doet kiezen voor die grote kist dan kan ik je nog een tip geven. Werk met een soort van multikabel tussen je verschillende kisten en dan heb je ook maar 1 kabel te leggen tussen je kisten. Je moet er maar 1 keer je gedachten bijhouden en dat is waneer je je multikabel in elkaar steekt.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Zaag m doormidden als dat nog gaat, dit ga je echt niet leuk vinden. Klein voorbeeldje: wij stonden laatst in Toomler (Comedytrain onder / naast Hilton Amsterdam) en met ons ook nog een DJ. Daar zou jij dus 15 treden naar beneden moeten met je kist, een onmogelijke bocht maken, deur door, vervolgens weer 5 treden met een (voor jou) onmogelijke hoek. En het leukste: dat moet je dan na een paar uur draaien ook nog eens OMHOOG doen... VERGEET HET; dat lukt je echt niet sorry! Ter illustratie: wij hebben ons mix-rackje (19"), wat bestaat uit 2 versterkers, MD / CD speler, 16 (of 12 weet ik eigenlijk ff niet uit m'n hoofd) kanaals 19" Mackie en galmpje enzo in 2en moeten delen omdat we hem anders niet eens naar beneden kunnen krijgen. Dan praat ik dus over 1 (EEN) 19" rackje wat ongeveer een meter hoog is. Ik kan je zeggen dat we enorm blij waren dat dat ding uit 2 delen opgebouwd is zodat je m in 2 stukken naar beneden kan dragen.
Anyway, lang verhaal om duidelijk te maken dat dit gewoon een slecht idee is. En het probleem dat je anders weer veel moet gaan prikken enzo lijkt me onzin: je maakt 1 doorlus powercon of kracht voor je prik, en signaal zoek je een leuke connector voor met aardig wat polen (harting zou al voldoen volgens mij) waar je je signaal door laat lopen. Kun je licht en geluid ook nog scheiden als je daar erg fier op bent. Als je zo koppig bent om het niet te doen wens ik je er erg veel plezier mee, en eens kijken hoe lang het duurt voordat de kist namen als "onding" gaat krijgen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## reflection

nou we het tog over ervaring hebben, ik ken een paar collega's dieook zon kist hebben alleen dan net iets kleiner, zijn hele fijn ekisten alleen had ik er zelf ook een gebouwd en hij woog lood en ik kreeg hem niet met veel gemak vervoerd, de afmetingen lijken niet gauw veel maar in een bus lijkt hij gauw groter... en je amps erin..handig; oke das waar maar het gewicht is zeker niet lollig...je kunt met zo'n kist ook totaal geen deurstijlen door, helemaal geen gangetje..en zie m maar eens op je podium te krijgen..

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## Rieske

Hihihihi, zie ik daar nou een Prefer equalizer boven de Apollo hangen ? Vooral doen als je houdt van veel "zeegeluid" uit je speakers. Niet doen ! Eruit gooien die ouwe bras ! En die "dB" meter geeft alleen maar je windrichting aan en geeft je geen geijkte refertie zoals bijvoorbeeld een RTW meter wel doet. Tip: hou je set simpel en effectief en maak er geen poppekast van. Krijg je alleen maar meer last van.... Succes

----------


## bob

Rieske, als iemand zijn apparatuur fijn vind werken en er geen problemen zoals bijv. ruis mee heeft, waarom moet het er dan uit?
En of je het er als een kermis uit vind zien, tja, dat moet ieder voor zich weten, maar ik kan het me best voorstellen dat hij die LED-balk fijn vind werken, handig om bijv. zoiets als je instellingen te zien.
En de leeftijd van de aparatuur is al helemaal geen maatstaf, want iets van 25 jaar oud kan het nog prima doen en dan kan het zelfs een B-merk zijn.

Groeten Bob

----------


## lve

200 kg, je weet niet waar je over praat!

Gooi die versterkers in een aparte kist, hoeven maar ongeveer 5 kabels tussen mengpaneel en versterker, als dat het probleem is.
Je hoeft toch bijna niet bij de versterkers te zijn tijdens optreden.
Ik zou serieus denken aan opdelen.

mvg LvE

----------


## beyma

Ik heb een case met 2x sl en 19inch mixer , 150x48X27(met deksel)verder geen poespas, en ik til me al een breuk...
Net wat Rinus zei, 25 KG max per persoon volgens ARBO regels,daar ga ik al overheen (één SL is al 10 Kg)

Misschien ten overvloede maar deel je kist nu het nog kan! stel je toch eens voor dat je met kist en al de trap af donderd,en JIJ er onder ligt! 

Martijn

----------


## elektrofiel

hoi allemaal,

bedank voor jullie op en aanmerkingen

ik wil wel even kwijt dat ik heb besloten de versterkers in een aparte case te maken want ik draai standard met mijn actieve set
dus heb ik niet altijd versterkers nodig

de afmeting van de case is ook geen probleem omdat ik nog nooit in een kelder of op een zolder heb gedraait en dit ook niet van plan ben
ik sta meestal op scholen,clubgebouwen of feesttenten en daar heb je altijd wel een dubbele deur of iets dergelijks]


ik heb verder nog wat foto's van de vorderingen

oja en de verf is nu hard maar glimt nog steeds en dat vind ik een beetje jamer
het is overigens wel keihard want ik krijg er geen kras op
















en nu aleen de binnenkant nog
maar het begint er al op te lijken toch??? <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Davy Gabriels

ziet er allemaal heel netjes uit...toppie!





> citaat:ik sta meestal op scholen,clubgebouwen of feesttenten en daar heb je altijd wel een dubbele deur of iets dergelijks]



kan wel eens tegenvallen hoor.Pas nog in een clubgebouw iets moeten zetten...was daar toch niet een wenteltrap zeker <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>.maar goed dat ik mijn klein setje geluid moest zetten.Alleen moest daar een trusje staan van 3 meter,en is toch wat geklooi geweest om die truss binnen te krijgen.

----------


## Rv

Inderdaad wel netjes gedaan.

En je amps komen niet in de case, dat zijn 5 amps minder, dan weegt je case in één keer nog maar de helft. Das al iets heel anders hé.

Ik ben nieuwsgierig naar het resultaat, hou ons op de hoogte!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Tiemen

Waarom niet over de volledige lengte scharnieren?

Waarom die 2 sloten op de zijkant?

Waarom latjes in de hoeken? Je revetten komen toch door het hout? Of zijn die latjes uitgefreest? Sowieso als de kist gelijmd is kan dat niet meer loskomen hoor. Want al ooit een gelijmde FC proberen uit elkaar halen? Die zal nooit breken waar die gelijmd/geniet is, maar altijd op andere plaatsen!

Waarom revetten in je sluitprofielen?

Tiemen

----------


## mp3joeri

> citaatja en de verf is nu hard maar glimt nog steeds en dat vind ik een beetje jamer
> het is overigens wel keihard want ik krijg er geen kras op



wat voor verf heb je gebruikt?

----------


## elektrofiel

mp3joury kijk even op de vorige pagina voor de verf <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

over die reveten in het sluitprofiel tja .. hoe krijg ik ze anders vast

----------


## LJ Max

Damn, wel netjes gedaan zeg .... <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

[ Lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> ... ik heb verder nog wat foto's van de vorderingen
> ... oja en de verf is nu hard maar glimt nog steeds en dat vind ik een beetje jammer. het is overigens wel keihard want ik krijg er geen kras op



Ziet er zeker klasse uit.
Eén minpuntje misschien: de schotels zwemmen wel erg in de uitgezaagde gaten: hoe meer hout tussen popnagel en houtrand hoe beter. (Ikzelf zaagde altijd minimaal uit en gebruikte daarna een vijl of bovenfrees om de afronding van de schotels te laten verzinken.
En die verf is dus veelbelovend: krasvaste verf is niet zo alledaags hoor! Ga jij weer zeuren over de glim ervan!
Nu nog even die 8 handgrepen erin! Toch maar "vliegkeesgrepen"?

Greetschenszzzz
Rinus
^^Volare Necesse Est!^^

----------


## LJ Max

oja, vergeten te zeggen... Mooi apparatuur, vooral die Dateq <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>
en hoe bevalt die JB cd 400  <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

[ Lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## showband

Mag ik even vermelden dat ik het wel erg netjes eruit vind zien. Ga je nog een logo op de voorkant zetten? (fluoverf met blacklight ofzo?)

Ik ben het erg met de andere posters eens dat ik, als oude Rhodes-sjouwende muzikant, denk dat je het beter in twee/drie delen kan maken.

Als je maar één boeking mist in een kleiner zaaltje omdat het niet past ben je al ruim het geld kwijt wat die multiconnectors en extra sluitingen hadden gekost.
Sterker nog. Straks moet je een losse set gaan huren voor die boekingen waar je niet kan komen... DAT kost geld!

Het gaat ook niet alleen over hoe je de ZAAL in komt. Maar vooral ook over de vraag:
"hoe kom je je busje/aanhangwagen in uit met dit ding?"
Daar zitten altijd WEL drempels in namelijk.

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## showband

Je kan misschien wel dit ding rechtstreeks achter een trekhaak hangen.. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## eXact

> citaat:
> oja en de verf is nu hard maar glimt nog steeds en dat vind ik een beetje jamer
> het is overigens wel keihard want ik krijg er geen kras op



Heb je wel eens met allumninium geprobeerd een kras op te krijgen? Als dat niet lukt wil ik weleens weten welke verf je erop smeert en hoveel lagen?

eXact Drive-in Shows

----------


## elektrofiel

zou ik zal maar weer eens wat vertellen over de verf


in een van mijn vorige post staat al wat voor verf het is

het duurt overigens wel lang voor het uitgehard is(ongeveer een week)
maar het wordt dan ook wel minder glimmend heb ik gemerkt en het is echt kras vast maar als je echt hard gaat drukken met een stuk alu dan krijg je heus wel een kras maar dat lukt bij echt FC hous ook wel dus wat mijn betreft is dit net zo goed en een stuk goedkoper.

en gezien dat het bouwen van flightcases toch al niet goedkoop is en het geld niet op mijn rug groeit vind ik het prima zo <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>


ik heb een VW LT en daar past ie makkelijk in met 2 rij planken
maar die gebruik ik nu ook al voor mijn speakers :Smile:

----------


## dj_lucv

Als jij dit formaat fijn vindt moet je het zo doen, dat is je eigen keuze. Tips en commentaar heb je nu al wel genoeg gehad, zolang je maar geen lucht meeneemt, dus lege delen in je kist is het wel ok ind ik. 
Ik vind het er heel verzorgd uitzien, een logo zou het idd compleet maken.

----------


## DJ.T

Nou nog foto's van de ingebouwde apparatuur!

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## kevin

Ik wil alleen ff kwijt dat het er echt heel netjes uit ziet !
Ik ben zelf ook begonnen aan mijn flightcase/discomeubel maar van zoiets als dit kan ik alleen maar dromen.
<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## elektrofiel

zo ik heb weer wat voor uitgang geboekt met mijn gehobby dus
laat ik maar weer eens wat foto's neer zetten

----------


## Rv

Jaja, jij weet wel van aanpakken!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## bob

Kwijl, Kwijl, die wil ik ook<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Echt mooi, Als je hem nog eens te koop zet, laat het me dan direct ff weten<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
Gaat de aansluiting van alles van 1x380V naar 3X230V?

Groeten Bob

----------


## showband

lullige praktische opmerking:
Als je de 220V doosjes "vertikaal" naast elkaar zet ipv "horizontaal" dan ga daar je op zeker je plezier van krijgen. 
Veel "apparatensnoeren" zoals aan draaitafels en eindversterkers hebben van die aangesmolten geaarde stekers die 90° haaks gedraait zit. Daar kun je nu moeilijk mee overweg.

Ook is het zeker met zulke zware constructies verstandig de wielen niet direct op het hout te zetten. Maar er een stevige balk tussen te zetten die de krachten verdeelt als je een keer iets ongelijks in de vloer met een wiel raakt terwijl je dat ding verrijdt.
Anders ga je op zeker een keer een wiel uit de bodem scheuren.

Maar ik blijf het een knap stuk huisvlijt vinden!
*applaus*  :Smile: 

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Juce

Meen je dat nu dat je een drie fase stekker hebt genomen als ingangsvoeding???
Ik vind dit toch overdreven, zeker nu er geen versterkers in het rack komen.
En vooral omdat: wat ga je doen als je ergens moet spelen waar geen driefase is ????  En geloof me, dat komt meer voor dan je hoopt.

Juce

----------


## LJ Max

mooi, mooi, mooi  :Smile: 

het is misschien ongbeschoft; maar ik het toch graag weten ... wat heeft dit meubel nou totaal gekost ?

[ Lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## CyberNBD

Heel errug netjes gedaan <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>.





> citaat:Meen je dat nu dat je een drie fase stekker hebt genomen als ingangsvoeding???
> Ik vind dit toch overdreven, zeker nu er geen versterkers in het rack komen.
> En vooral omdat: wat ga je doen als je ergens moet spelen waar geen driefase is ???? En geloof me, dat komt meer voor dan je hoopt.



Ingebouwde krachtverdeler is toch wel zo handig?  Plaatje met paar shucko's voor externe apparaten zoals bijvoorbeeld dat versterkerrack.  Moest er geen kracht zijn gebruik je een 220==&gt;380 verloopje en steek je niks in de shucko's op het meubel.  Mijn "hoofd"versterkerrack krijgt ook 32ACEE in, niet omdat ie zoveel prik gebruikt maar gewoon voor de handigheid, alle versterkers inprikken op 1 rack en klaar.  Scheelt een krachtverdeler op kleine klussen (dan kan er wat licht op de overige fases ipv versterkers), en als er geen kracht is gaat er gewoon een verloopje aan met alleen amprack erop.






> citaat:Ook is het zeker met zulke zware constructies verstandig de wielen niet direct op het hout te zetten. Maar er een stevige balk tussen te zetten die de krachten verdeelt als je een keer iets ongelijks in de vloer met een wiel raakt terwijl je dat ding verrijdt.
> Anders ga je op zeker een keer een wiel uit de bodem scheuren.



Zeker aan te raden, maar als ik me niet vergis zitten die plaatjes eronder bij dit meubel? (zie voorlaatste foto)


..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Dit ziet er inderdaad erg netjes uit allemaal, ik hoop voor je dat je inderdaad geen moeite krijgt met de afmetingen; dan lijkt het me handig om mee te werken!

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## beyma

Wat een stukje vloerbedekking al niet doet hé!! mooi hoor,en ik neem aan dat je de zwaarste apparatuur in het midden inbouwd? dan hebben jij en je collega het even zwaar tijdens het tillen! 

Keep up the good werk !!

Martijn

----------


## PowerSound

Aan de kabeldikte te zien, gebruik je 16A 380V. 
Wilt dit zeggen dat je nog een ander verdeelblok hebt ( Bv 32A 380V =&gt; 2*16A 380V ?)

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Juce

> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Meen je dat nu dat je een drie fase stekker hebt genomen als ingangsvoeding???
> Ik vind dit toch overdreven, zeker nu er geen versterkers in het rack komen.
> En vooral omdat: wat ga je doen als je ergens moet spelen waar geen driefase is ???? En geloof me, dat komt meer voor dan je hoopt.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ingebouwde krachtverdeler is toch wel zo handig? Plaatje met paar shucko's voor externe apparaten zoals bijvoorbeeld dat versterkerrack. Moest er geen kracht zijn gebruik je een 220==&gt;380 verloopje en steek je niks in de shucko's op het meubel. Mijn "hoofd"versterkerrack krijgt ook 32ACEE in, niet omdat ie zoveel prik gebruikt maar gewoon voor de handigheid, alle versterkers inprikken op 1 rack en klaar. Scheelt een krachtverdeler op kleine klussen (dan kan er wat licht op de overige fases ipv versterkers), en als er geen kracht is gaat er gewoon een verloopje aan met alleen amprack erop.



Volledig mee akkoord! Ik werk ook wel met cases (en dan niet alleen voor geluid, maar evengoed voor licht) waar een krachtverdeler bijingebouwd is.
Maar als ik deze foto's bekeek had ik niet het gevoel dat dat de bedoeling was.  Er zijn namelijk geen shucko's naar buiten gebracht (of het moest de bedoeling zijn om van die opbouwstopcontacten naar uitwendige shucko's te gaan, maar dat dacht ik niet), en er is evenmin een aanduiding gemaakt welke stopcontacten op welke fase zitten.
Ik vermoed toch ook dat het front verder wordt dichtgemaakt van dit meubel, dus tenzij er geen deurtjes aanzijn leek het mij bij deze case overbodig krachtstroom te gebruiken... Vandaar mijn post dat het misschien handiger was voor het doel van deze case gewoon een CEE 220V te gebruiken.

Een apparte verdeler kan je ook nog altijd meenemen dan.  Er komt (hier in belgië tenminste) toch nog meer 32A en 63A voor dan 16A en moest je daar zowiso ook al een verloop voor hebben.

Was natuurlijk maar mijn gedacht.
Waar ik niet mee wil zeggen dat hij geen knap werk heeft geleverd bij het maken van deze case.  En als dit werkstuk is zoals hij het handig vind dan wens ik hem daar proficiat mee.

Juce

----------


## nicovwijk

Oke, de grootte van het meubel is een discussiepunt, maar het ziet er in ieder geval erg netjes uit!
Het is een meubel waarmee je voor de dag kunt komen!

Mooi werk!



Groeten Nico

----------


## reflection

ja zeker mooi, handig in gebruik ook wel, mooi krachtblokje trouwens...idd jammer van de richting in verband met de stekkers..

wat heeft dat krachtverdeel blok inclusief kabel je trouwens gekost??

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ziet er erg netjes uit , zeer mooi gebouwt !!!

Toch een vraagje , hoezo heb je ervoor gekozen om dat deksel oen klappend te maken en niet afneembaar. Mij lijkt dat het meubel er dan open strakker uitziet.

M.V.G

Pacific Rentals 
-sound & light-

----------


## beyma

> citaat:links en rechts een sl 1210mk2 met daar tussen mijn dateq styx en de cd controler er boven onder het meng paneel de cd speler daar onder mijn md speler met de controler boven de contoler van de cd speler



Hoe zet je die 1210's vast? of blijven die los staan??
verder las ik dat je ook je PC inbouwd, ik hoop voor je dat er na een aantal kleine en grote hobbels,- bobbels en drempels nog wat op de harde schijf staat!! Harde schijven houden niet van schokken!!
of maak je iets met verende ophanging daarvoor?

Martijn

----------


## elektrofiel

> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Meen je dat nu dat je een drie fase stekker hebt genomen als ingangsvoeding???
> Ik vind dit toch overdreven, zeker nu er geen versterkers in het rack komen.
> En vooral omdat: wat ga je doen als je ergens moet spelen waar geen driefase is ???? En geloof me, dat komt meer voor dan je hoopt.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ingebouwde krachtverdeler is toch wel zo handig? Plaatje met paar shucko's voor externe apparaten zoals bijvoorbeeld dat versterkerrack. Moest er geen kracht zijn gebruik je een 220==&gt;380 verloopje en steek je niks in de shucko's op het meubel. Mijn "hoofd"versterkerrack krijgt ook 32ACEE in, niet omdat ie zoveel prik gebruikt maar gewoon voor de handigheid, alle versterkers inprikken op 1 rack en klaar. Scheelt een krachtverdeler op kleine klussen (dan kan er wat licht op de overige fases ipv versterkers), en als er geen kracht is gaat er gewoon een verloopje aan met alleen amprack erop.



idd ik heb een verdeler met daar op 3 x CEE-Form 16A 400V
en een voeding van 1x 32A CEE-Form 400V en als er geen 400v is dan heb ik een verloop van schuko naar 16A CEE-form en dan haal je verder gewoon niet van het meubel af :Smile: 
verder heb ik ook nog div verloppjes naar perilex en naar 3x schuko maar bij de laatst moet je altijd eerst even meten welke fases je heb en daarna alles goed vast tapen met gaffa








> citaat:wat heeft dat krachtverdeel blok inclusief kabel je trouwens gekost??



over de prijzen kan ik weinig zeggen want een hele boel spullen krijg ik altijd voorniets. ( bepaalde contacten zijn soms handig <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle> )

wel kan ik zeggen dat ik voor alle onderdelen en het hout plus de verf nog geen 400 euro kwijt was.






> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> links en rechts een sl 1210mk2 met daar tussen mijn dateq styx en de cd controler er boven onder het meng paneel de cd speler daar onder mijn md speler met de controler boven de contoler van de cd speler 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Hoe zet je die 1210's vast? of blijven die los staan??
> verder las ik dat je ook je PC inbouwd, ik hoop voor je dat er na een aantal kleine en grote hobbels,- bobbels en drempels nog wat op de harde schijf staat!! Harde schijven houden niet van schokken!!
> of maak je iets met verende ophanging daarvoor?
> ...



de draaitafels die zet ik van onderaf vast met m6 schroeven in de poten van de draaitafels zodat hij gewoon zijn eigen vering behoud.

de pc daar komen 5 harddisk slede's in en die haal ik er tijdens het vervoer gewoon uit en het tftscherm daar moet ik nog een goed inklap systeem voor maken zodat hij geen schokken krijt tijdens het vervoer

oja en die dateq styx is inmiddels vervangen door een dateq apollo

nou en dan heb ik nog een aantal foto's van oud en nieuw waar ik helaas nog met de oude zooi heb gedraaid omdat ik geen tijd meer had om alles aftemaken

hier da laatstemaal draaien met ouwe zooi (maar de dj die avond vond het al lang best)



en de nieuwe tafel word die avo

----------


## bob

Echt heel mooi, en hoe bevalt die Apollo nou?

Groeten Bob

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ammaaaaai Sonic CD's? Die heb ik ook nog 2 <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. Was dat een back-2 1992 party ofzo, die dingen stammen af uit m'n basisschool tijd!!  :Smile: 

Maar het ziet er inderdaad erg netjes uit, ben benieuwd hoe ie in gebruik gaat bevallen.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## PowerSound

Ga je die Ypocs daar altijd op laten ?

Wat vind je van die Ypocs ?

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## dj_lucv

Die cd's zijn echt oud ja, wat voor feestje was het?
Lijkt me niet echt lekker, steeds zo'n zwapperlamp lang je kop, wel een goei straalkacheltje.

----------


## CyberNBD

Waarom hdd's uit pc halen tijdens vervoer? als je een deftige 19" kast koopt heeft die geveerde ophangingen van de drive bays voor als ie getransporteerd wordt.  Heb hier nog nooit een defecte HDD gehad door transport, kistje waar ie inzit wordt verder ook gewoon getipt en behandeld als alle andere kisten.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rv

Aan de foto's te zien nu was dit absoluut geen slecht opmerking hé:





> citaat: lullige praktische opmerking:
> Als je de 220V doosjes "vertikaal" naast elkaar zet ipv "horizontaal" dan ga daar je op zeker je plezier van krijgen. 
> Veel "apparatensnoeren" zoals aan draaitafels en eindversterkers hebben van die aangesmolten geaarde stekers die 90° haaks gedraait zit. Daar kun je nu moeilijk mee overweg.



____
Rv.
____

----------


## Mr Dj

hey 't ziet er allemaal wel strak uit, maar heb ik nog 1 vraagje. Die deksel bovenop...heeft die nu uitneembare schanieren of niet, want ik zie die deksel er altijd bovenop liggen. dit is iets waar ik toch wel op afknap, mochten het vaste schanieren zijn.

----------


## Juce

Een tijdje geleden werden we volledig op de hoogte gehouden van de vorderingen van deze flightcase...
Ben eens benieuwd wat nu het volledige eindresultaat is en wat je bevindingen zijn in het gebruik.

Juce

----------


## elektrofiel

Sorry dat ik jullie zo lang heb laten wachten maar ik zal morgen nog ff een paar foto's maken
hij is bijna klaar maar ik heb er wel een hoop plezier van al

dit is een foto van begin januari ik ben nu al veel verder

----------


## dj_lucv

Is er een reden voor dat je de kracht-aansluiting niet op een 'normaal fc-plaatje' hebt gezet, en waarom zit deze niet wat verder naar beneden?  Waarom heb je trouwens die db-meter er in zitten? Als je dan toch zo'n ding gebruikt zet je um dan boven je mixer oid, dan kun je tenminste er naar kijken lijkt mij.

Ziet er heel mooi uit, ben benieuwd hoe het er nu uit ziet..

----------


## DJ.T

Ik denk dat als die kr8stroom aansluiting nog veel lager zou komen dat het dan een beetje een gedoe wordt om je aansluiting goed vast te krijgen, dan kan je bijna geen druk zetten om hem er goed in te doen.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## beyma

Tja ,op deze laatste foto is dus errug goed te zien waarom wij hier al melde om de wcd's een kwartslag te draaien !!!! ben je er nu ook zelf achter gekomen?
En nogmaals ik zou de zwaarste apparaten in het midden plaatsen,nu is het erg oneerlijk tillen voor de personen aan de kant van de versterkers 
en met deze kist kan je dus niet/nauwelijks bij hockey club hilversm naar binnen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> (zie elders op dit forum)

Martijn

----------

